# Paint depth gauge needed with DA?



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it necessary to use a Paint Depth Guage when polishing with a DA? I am in the process of correcting the paintwork on my 18 year old BMW (E36). Mostly swirl marks which are coming out fairly easily but also some more persistent scratches.They are not detectable with the finger nail. I have been using a DAS 6, Meguires 105 & 205 and Lake country Cyan & Crimson pads. I am concerned that repeated attempts to remove the scratches will eventually do some damage. Is this likely with a DA? If I got myself a PDG what is a safe level to go down to. Inexperienced machine polisher, so apologies for daft questions.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A PDG is a must in my opinion no matter what machine you use...

Yes the cheaper ones will only be able to give you an idea of what is going on, but any help is better than none...

BMW paint is *usually* hard, so you *should* be ok...

But you may have a repaint that you don't notice, it may be thin, it may be soft paint...

It's nice to know these things before picking up a polisher...

However, that all being said... the answer is NO, you do not NEED to use one...

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151025614424

reasonable price and very good


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Paint guage AND common sense required with ANY abrasive work IMO


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

If you've only going to be working on your own car and you've got a detailing unit near you, pop round and ask them if they'll run their gauge over the car for a 'drink' :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone so far. Very helpful and much appreciated advice. it is my own car (since new) so I know it's not had a respray but think I will consider getting a PTG anyway. Although, I do like PerryGunn's' suggestion too.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Cueball said it all really, don't need one but much better to have one.

Another possible option is update your location and someone might offer or post in the regional section asking for one in your local area as there is bound to be someone local with one.


----------



## Luffehamp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just bought one and it gives much more confidence.

The ability to check how much paint removed Vs swirls removed is great. Knowing when to stop polishing and accept youll never remove that one deep scratch is worth the money saved in a respray.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Luffehamp said:


> I just bought one and it gives much more confidence.
> 
> The ability to check how much paint removed Vs swirls removed is great. Knowing when to stop polishing and accept youll never remove that one deep scratch is worth the money saved in a respray.


Out of curiosity which one did you buy?


----------



## Luffehamp (Mar 14, 2012)

holty301 said:


> Out of curiosity which one did you buy?


It's the one from Cleanyourcar for £170

Even if anyone thinks the cost is high. You could easily sell it on here when you're done with it.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

horned yo said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151025614424
> 
> reasonable price and very good


Whats peoples experience of this gauge?


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Just ordered one this afternoon too (from Polished Bliss). I am hoping, as Luffehamp and others have suggested, it will provide confidence to know when to stop rather than risk serious expensive damage. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

*Paint Depth Gauge needed?*

I have the DAS 6 Pro, am very new to this but have done a couple of cars. Pics previously posted of a red Toyota. I have a PDG and the value of it was brought home when I was taking readings of off the Toyota's roof. 113, 110, 112, except in one spot - 63! So in my very humble opinion whilst the DA polisher is safer in a numpty's hands (meaning me) you cannot know the state of what you are working on.

Just my four penneth for what it's worth.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I have the DAS 6 Pro, am very new to this but have done a couple of cars. Pics previously posted of a red Toyota. I have a PDG and the value of it was brought home when I was taking readings of off the Toyota's roof. 113, 110, 112, except in one spot - 63! So in my very humble opinion whilst the DA polisher is safer in a numpty's hands (meaning me) you cannot know the state of what you are working on.
> 
> Just my four penneth for what it's worth.


Which gauge do you have? I thinking of getting the PD8 or the one from CYC, can't decide which one to go for.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=237...ailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=305244

I wonder if the ebay one is as good as the pd8 ?, i need one just for my own car and the one above is a good price compared to other ones ive seen,

I dont suppose anybody has both of them to compare readings?


----------

